# Sedona Restaurants



## normalrog (May 18, 2011)

Hi RedRox & others,

We use restaurant.com when possible, and the following Sedona restaurants have discount coupons available.  Any that are "do not miss", also, any that are to be avoided?  Thanks...

Oaxaca Restaurant & Cantina  
Judi's Restaurant and Lounge  
Olde Sedona Bar & Grill  
Grille At Shadowrock At The Hilton Sedona Resort  
Historic Rainbows End Lounge  
Golden Goose Cafe 
Coyote Lounge At The Hilton Sedona Resort & Spa  
Fireside Room at Heartline Cafe & Gourmet Market  
Cafe Jose Restaurant  
Relics Restaurant at Historic Rainbows End


----------



## Ricci (May 19, 2011)

Elote' Cafe in Sedona is by far the best restaurant in Sedona.  It's not on your list and you won't find any discount coupons for it.  Get there early...there are always people waiting to be seated by 6 p.m.


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2011)

The only one on that list that I've eaten at was Oaxaca Restaurant & Cantina.  It was good.  And with a coupon, I'd definitely recommend it.

However, my favorite restaurant is at the Enchantment Resort outside town.

Also loved the Coffee Pot for breakfasts.


----------



## jlhworth (May 19, 2011)

*I second....*

Elote's should not be missed.  But with that said, I actually never had a bad meal while I was in Sedona!

My favorite is Garland's Lodge, north of town, requires reservations. Ooops, RedRox didn't want us to share that one...he's trying to make sure there will always be room for the locals!


----------



## dbminn (May 20, 2011)

We were in Sedona in March and ate at Elote and had a good meal. As said earlier - get there early. They do not do reservations and you will not believe the line of people waiting. Especially enjoyed the elote appetizer. Also it is closed a couple of day - Sunday and Monday I think. We missed it the first time we were there.

We like small out of the way places and found a Korean restaurant we liked. It was upstairs not too far from the Hyatt resort. If you like kimchi, they have many varieties and a sampler. Worth a try.

Have fun in Sedona - we have gone two years in a row and had a great time. We like to hike so saw many things the jeep tours show free of charge plus burnt some calories. The Bear Mt climb was labeled strenuous but worth it - great view of the area. Also do the airport road to get a view over Sedona.


----------



## Red Rox (May 26, 2011)

normalrog said:


> Hi RedRox & others,
> 
> We use restaurant.com when possible, and the following Sedona restaurants have discount coupons available.  Any that are "do not miss", also, any that are to be avoided?  Thanks...
> 
> ...


Here's a few comments on your list.
Oaxaca could be the worst restaurant in Sedona. I have been around here for over a decade and I don't know anyone who has been there twice. It has one of the best locations in the tourist district (aka Uptown) though, so it survives. 
Judis is closed.
Olde Sedona is a good bar, but food is so-so
Cafe Jose is about number 6 on my list of favorite breakfast places. I rarely go there anymore.
Hilton caters to guests and tourists. Locals stopped going there many years ago. It's always empty.
Rainbows End used to be very good. The owners can't get along with each other and there are rumors of financial problems. 
Golden Goose will probably be closing soon. that space turns into a new name every year.
Heartline is making a great recovery effort since their fire and rehab 2 years ago.
I'm not really impressed by any of the restaurants in the coupon book. They offer the discount incentives as a marketing tool to attract tourists. They've all pretty much failed to gain a local following. Sedona has plenty of excellent restaurant options in every style and price range. The locals like me have their favorites. Mine include Elote Cafe, Shugrues, Cucina Rustica and Silver Saddle at the Cowboy Club for when I want a good dinner. For something simpler and less pricey we choose PJs Pub, Hideaway, and recently the Thursday night dinner buffet at Sedona Golf Resort for $10.95 (all you can eat) has been a winner.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2011)

I agree with Red Rox on the Old Sedona, we had dinner there this evening, food was just ok. Two of us had a cup of chili and it was so spicy hot we couldn't eat it and we like spicy foods. We ordered 2nd round of beer and never got it. We have eaten twice at the Cowboy Club, we all had something different and it was all good. Elote is very good, I agree get there at 5 or after 8 or be prepared to wait. We had a 45 minute wait.

Suzanne


----------



## normalrog (Jun 1, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, everyone for your advice.  Looks like I should take a pass on the restaurant.com offerings on this trip.

Looking forward to our week in late June; we have never been to Sedona for more than a day trip before...


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jun 9, 2011)

How about a good buffet for Thanksgiving dinner?

Definitely have time to plan, but there will be 3 of us, with the 3rd being our 3 year old son.  So, nothing too fancy, but he is accustomed to eating at nicer restaurants as well. We definitely prefer buffets on Thanksgiving.

We will be staying at the Hyatt Pinon Pointe


----------



## Red Rox (Jun 11, 2011)

There will be buffets and special Thanksgiving menus at every decent restaurant in town. Wait for the ads and choose then.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Luanne said:


> The only one on that list that I've eaten at was Oaxaca Restaurant & Cantina.  It was good.  And with a coupon, I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> However, my favorite restaurant is at the Enchantment Resort outside town.
> 
> Also loved the Coffee Pot for breakfasts.



We were not impressed at all with the restaurants in Sedona.  We did enjoy the Coffee Pot although if you look closely it is (at least when we were there now 5+ years ago) actually a pretty worn out place that I would likely avoid based on looks/condition alone if I was just out looking for a meal. But it's fun, the locals are great and if you can overlook the rather seedy environment, not bad.  When that is the most memorable restaurant in an area there just isn't much to offer in the way of great food.  What scenery though!  Just look outside Sedona for good food.


----------



## Harmina (Jun 13, 2011)

We enjoyed dining @ Rene's @ Tlaquepaque, Wildflower Bread Company, Picazzo Pizza.


----------

